# موسوعة الصرف الصحي والمعالجة - Sewage & Treatment



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 مارس 2009)

*إخوانى المهندسين الميكانيكين الأعزاء ، قررت بعون الله أن أعمل موسوعات كاملة فى كل فروع الميكانيكا والباب مفتوح للجميع للمشاركات ، وستكون الموسوعات كالتالى :- 
​


موسوعة الهيدروليك وميكانيكا الموائع - Hydraulics & Fluid Mechanic


موسوعة الضواغط - Compressors


موسوعة الطلمبات - Pumps


موسوعة السيارات والمحركات - Vehicles & Engines 


موسوعة مكافحة الحريق - Fire Fighting


موسوعة خدمات المياة والسباكة - Water Services & Plumbing



موسوعة الصرف الصحي والمعالجة - Sewage & Treatment


موسوعة الديناميكا الحرارية وإنتقال الحرارة - Thermodynamics & Heat Transfer


موسوعة التصميم الميكانيكى والرسم - Mechanical Design & Drawing


موسوعة المعلومات العامة - General Knowledge


موسوعة التوربينات والغلايات - Turbines & Boilers


موسوعة الطيرات والمحركات النفاثة - Jet Engines


موسوعة التحكم الآلي - Automatic Control


موسوعة علم المعادن ومقاومة المواد - Metallurgy & Strength of Materials 


إذا رأيتم أن هناك موضوع فى الميكانيكا لم أكتبه أرجو الإقتراح وشكرا 
​
وعلى بركة الله نبدأ والله ولى التوفيق ، 
​
=========
​
​*​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 مارس 2009)

*Sewer Design*

*Sewer Design

=======================​
Sanitary sewers are designed primarily to carry to a satisfactory point of treatment and ultimate disposal the spent water supply of a community, industrial wastes and unavoidable amounts of ground water infiltration. All waters not containing impurities which are actually or potentially objectionable should be excluded as far as possible from the sanitary sewer system. The flow rates of sewage for which sewer capacity should be provided must be determined from careful considerations of the present and probable future quantities of domestic sewage and commercial and industrial wastes.

1. SIZING

Since the quantity of domestic sewage is a function of the population and of water consumption, lateral and sub main sewers should be designed for the saturation density of population expected
in the areas served. The sewer system should be designed for tributary areas, land use and population estimated based on the Anaheim General Plan and Master Plan of Sanitary Sewers.
All sewers shall be designed based on the peak flow rate and the following criteria.

A minimum pipe size of 8" shall be used for all public sewers and private sewers within street.

Design flows:-

The average daily flow of sewage and ground water is the average 24-hour discharge during a period of a year. The peak flow determines the hydraulic capacity of sewers.

Residential:-

Average flow: 105 gpcd (gallons per capita per day) Per capita factor: 3.3 people per household Peak factor: 3.25

Non-Residential:-

Commercial: ------------------------ 2,262 gpd/acre
Industrial: ---------------------------- 3,167 gpd/acre
Institutional: ------------------------- 2,715 gpd/acre
Peak factor: -------------------------- 1.7

Lot coverage varies from 40 to 70% depending upon location.

Roughness coefficient :-

R.C.P., A.C.P., V.C.P., A.B.S., D.I.P.: --------------------- 0.013
P.V.C.: ------------------------------------------------------------ 0.010

Velocity (Average flow):-

Minimum: ------------------------------------------- 2 fps
Maximum: ------------------------------------------ 10 fps

Maximum depth of flow (at peak flow condition):-

10" and smaller: ----------- 2/3 D, d/D = 0.67 (d: depth of flow)
12" and larger: ------------- 3/4 D, d/D = 0.75 (D: diameter of sewer pipe)

Lateral sizes:-

Minimum lateral pipe size is 4".

2. MODELING

Modeling of the sewer system is required when proposed development intensifies the land use from the existing development on the site or proposed development requires a general plan amendment to a more intense use.

The following three scenarios must be modeled:-

• Existing Condition – to identify existing deficiencies in the system
• Existing Condition with Proposed Development – to identify additional deficiencies created by the proposed development
• General Plan Build Out Condition – to identify the ultimate pipe size for improvements

Sewer modeling shall be performed by the City’s on-call consultant for Sewer Studies for Private Development where available at the cost of the Developer. Developer will deposit the estimated
amount for the proposed sewer study and City will contract the consultant to perform the study.

City’s consultant will input the developer’s project parameters into the Master Sewer Study to identify the project’s impact to the sewer system.

Development in areas with a downstream deficient sewer will be restricted. Where uses are discontinued on a property to allow for new development, new development up to the sewer generation rate of the previous use on the property will be allowed in sewer deficient areas.

Developer may make the needed improvements to the sewer system at his/her own cost and request a reimbursement agreement to recover a portion of the costs from other developments that tie into the system and benefit from the improvements. Reimbursement agreements run a
term of twenty years and are not guaranteed to be paid in full.

3. ALIGNMENT

Sewer shall be located in the street, not in the parkway. Sewer trench shall not extend under edge of gutter.

A minimum radius of 150' shall be used for any horizontal bend. Maximum deflection at any joint shall not exceed two (2) degrees.

Connection:-

4” to main line (8" or larger): ------------------------------ saddle
6” to main line (8" or larger): ------------------------------- snap-in wye
8” to main line (8" or larger): ------------------------------ manhole

When jacking is required, details to be shown on plans. 18" minimum diameter C.I.P. with 3/8" wall thickness required for 8" V.C.P. Jacking may be required by the City Engineer when crossing arterial highways.
Minimum horizontal spacing between sewer line and water line is 11'.
Provide lateral for each lot per Standard Detail No's. 222-1 and 223-1.

4. GRADE

Sewer shall be normally 7' to 8' deep (to soffit of pipe).
Mainline minimum depth at manhole shall be 5.67 ft (5'- 8").

Minimum slope:-

d= 8” ------------------------------ s = 0.0036
d= 10” ----------------------------- s = 0.0030
d= 12” ----------------------------- s = 0.0024
d= 15” ------------------------------ s = 0.0020

Indicate slope in terms of s = 0.002, not s = 0.2%.

Avoid vertical curves. Straight grade from manhole to manhole. Use of vertical curve must be approved by the Development Services Manager.

Elevation drop thru manhole:-

Straight thru: ------- no change in pipe size,
Match soffit: -------- right angle turns and change in pipe size,
0.10' drop: ------------ turns and no change in pipe size,
0.20' drop: ------------- right angle turns and no change in pipe size.

Avoid drop manholes. Use of drop manholes to be approved by the Development Services Manager.

Encasement is required when clearance between pipes is less than 18" and where required per Water Engineering Standard No. W-130 (See Exhibit “A”) and No. W-131 (See Exhibit “B”).

Encase sewer line per Standard Detail No. 225-1 when:-

• Top of bell of sewer is less than 3' from bottom of water line,
• Storm drain is within 1.5' (18") above sewer line, or
• Sewer line is above water line.

Slope anchors and backfill stabilizers are required where pipe slope exceeds 30%. Slope anchors shall be placed per Standard Detail No. 221-1.

5. MATERIALS

Main line sewer pipe shall be V.C.P.

Sewer pipe under median to be D.I.P. epoxy lined, polylined D.I.P. or V.C.P. encased.

A.B.S. and P.V.C. solid wall pipe and A.B.S. composite pipe may be used as an alternate to V.C.P. as approved by the City Engineer. Use shall be limited to local interior streets and private streets tributary to residential flows only. Sizes shall not exceed 10" in diameter. Pipe
characteristics and installation shall be per the Standard Specifications for Public Works Construction and a Bedding Detail shall be provided.

V.C.P. joints shall be mechanical compression or Band seal type.

6. BEDDING

V.C.P. and D.I.P. – Per Standard Specifications for Public Works Construction (“Greenbook”) for cover between 3' and 15', for cover less than 3' and greater than 15' special bedding is
required. Calculations and supporting soils reports to be provided by the Design Engineer. Use a soil weight of 130 lbs/cf (unless soils reports state otherwise) and a safety factor of 1.5.
Details of bedding shall be shown on plan.

A.B.S. and P.V.C. - Details of bedding shall be shown on plan. Supporting calculations are required.

7. MANHOLES

Manholes to be constructed at intersecting mains, B.C., E.C., angle points and change in pipe size or grade. Only one manhole at B.C. or E.C. is acceptable for a short length curve (Maximum 100’) with a central angle less than 45 degrees.

Maximum manhole spacing is 300'.

Manhole shall be constructed at the end of construction with 4' stub out for future connection. 

Stub shall be plugged with brick and mortar.

In unpaved areas where there is a danger of the manhole becoming lost, set the top of cover elevation so as not to be less than 1' above existing ground.

8. EASEMENTS

When sewer cannot be located within the street, it shall be located in an approved easement.

Easements parallel to lot line shall be on one lot only.

Sewer easement shall be a minimum 15 ft. in width. For deep pipe the easement shall be 2 x depth - O.D. to a maximum 25 ft.

Access for maintenance of a public sewer shall be 12' wide and must be paved with 0.25' of A.C.

over 0.35' of B.M. Location of access to be approved by the Streets and Sanitation Division.

Easement for public sewers shall be dedicated to the City on a recorded map or by a separate deed with the approved easement sketch and the legal description (including closure
calculations).

9. PRIVATE SEWER

Private on-site sewers designed to meet the California Plumbing Code will be reviewed, permitted and inspected by the Building Division. These plans will not be reviewed by the Public Works Department, but must meet all requirements of the California Plumbing Code and
the Building Division. Contact the City of Anaheim Building Division at (714) 765-5153 for plumbing plan check requirements.

Engineered Sewers (i.e. those within a private street or on-site systems that do not meet Plumbing Code) may be drawn in plan view only, however they must show rates of grade,

direction of flow, size of pipe, invert and finish surface elevations at cleanouts, manholes and grade breaks, location and elevation of all adjacent or crossing underground facilities, sufficient
horizontal controls to permit the system to be located in the field, and any other information which may be required to adequately check, construct and inspect the system.

A. The size of all sewers shall be designed based on the following desirable engineering considerations, peak rate of flow with a minimum velocity of 2 fps, a minimum depth of flow
of 1 inch and a maximum ratio of depth of flow to the diameter of pipe of 0.75. In addition, the minimum sizes shall be used:

a. Mains:-

Residential development: -------------------- 6" min.
Commercial development: -------------------- 6" min.
Industrial development: ---------------------- 4" min.
​b. Laterals:-

4" min. when serving 1 thru 6 living units in a single building,

6" min. when serving more than 6 living units in a single building or more than one (1) building.

B. Cleanouts may be provided in lieu of manholes at a maximum spacing of 100 feet. They shall also be provided at vertical grade break of more than one-half percent (1/2%) or for horizontal deflection angle of more than forty five (45) degrees. All cleanouts shall be brought to finished
grade.

Standard manholes may be required when deemed necessary by the City Engineer.

C. Add note to each sheet:

تابعونى



​*


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 مارس 2009)

*Exhibit A
--------------




-------------------------------------------------------
Parallel Construction


Notes : -

1 - If A main sewer must be located within any of the zones depicted in the diagram above, special construction will be Required as shown above. 
2- Force sewer mains are not permitted in zone A or B.
3- Horizontal distance between water main and sewer main shall be a minimum of 10 FT, outside to outside.




Notes :- 

1- If A main sewer must cross A pressure water main within zones C or D, or if A house lateral must cross in zone C, special construction will be required as shown above.
2 Force sewer mains are not permitted in zone C, and in zone D only with approval of the water utility.

-------------​


-------------------------------




---------------------------

تابعونى​*​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 مارس 2009)

*[FONT=&quot]تصميم شبكات الصرف الصحى

[/FONT]*​* 
[FONT=&quot]التحضير للمشروع[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]تحضير الخرائط المساحية والكنتورية وتحديد مساحة المنطقة[/FONT] 
 [FONT=&quot]معرفة تعداد وتوزيع السكان والكثافة السكانية[/FONT] 
 [FONT=&quot]دراسة المستويات السكانية ومعدلات إستهلاك المياه[/FONT] 
 [FONT=&quot]دراسة المناخ ومعدلات سقوط الأمطار وإتجاه الرياح ودرجات الحرارة المختلفة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]على مدار العام[/FONT] 
 [FONT=&quot]دراسة المخلفات الصناعية وتصرفاتها - النوعية والتصرف[/FONT] 
 [FONT=&quot]تجهيز أعمال الرفع المساحى وتحديد مناسيب الشوارع والترع والمصارف والسكك الحديدية[/FONT] 
 [FONT=&quot]دراسة طبقات التربة ومنسوب المياه الجوفية[/FONT] 
 [FONT=&quot]تحديد نقطة التخلص النهائى من مياه الصرف الصحى[/FONT] .
 [FONT=&quot]تحديد محطات المعالجة – المصارف – إعادة إستخدام المياه بعد المعالجة[/FONT]

 
[FONT=&quot]التخطيط الإبتدائى وأسس التصميم للمشروع[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]تحديد الفترة الزمنية للمشروع ( 30 – 50 ) سنة[/FONT] 
 [FONT=&quot]تحديد تصرف الفرد اليومى وتصرفات الوحدات المختلفة[/FONT] 
 [FONT=&quot]مستشفيات – مدارس – مبانى عامة[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]تحديد تصرف المناطق الصناعية[/FONT] 
 [FONT=&quot]تحديد التصرف من مياه الرشح[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]تحديد تصرف مياه الأمطار[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]حساب أقطار المواسير وحساب الميول ورسم القطاعات الطولية[/FONT] 
 [FONT=&quot]تحديد أنواع المواسير المستخدمة[/FONT] 
 [FONT=&quot]تحديد ملحقات شبكة الصرف الصحى - مطابق – غرف[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]عمل المواصفات الفنية وجداول الكميات لشبكة الإنحدار وملحقاتها ومحطات الرفع وخطوط الطرد وملحقاتها[/FONT] 


[FONT=&quot]تحديد أسس التصميم لشبكات الإنحدار

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]السرعة فى المواسير[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]التصرف الأقصى [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]التصرف الأدنى [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]المسافات بين المطابق[/FONT] 
 [FONT=&quot]يتم تحديد أقطار وميول الخطوط[/FONT] 
 

[FONT=&quot]أسس التصميم لمحطات الرفع وخطوط الطرد[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]تحديد أنسب مكان لمحطة الرفع[/FONT] 
 [FONT=&quot]تحديد نوع المحطة – مبتله [/FONT]wet[FONT=&quot] – جافة مبتلة[/FONT] drywet 
 [FONT=&quot]تحديد مناسيب خط الطرد لمعرفة الرافع المانومترى المطلوب[/FONT] 
 [FONT=&quot]تحديد قطر البيارة[/FONT] 
 [FONT=&quot]تحديد قطر خط الطرد ونوع المواسير المستخدمة[/FONT] 
 [FONT=&quot]رسم المخطط العام للمحطة وغرف الصمامات والمبانى الملحقة بالمحطة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]مبنى توليد – مبنى - محولات – مبنى إدارى – مبنى أمن – مبنى مخزن ورشة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]تحديد مسارات خط الطرد والمجارى المائية والسكك الحديدية التى تعترض المسار إن[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وجدت[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]تحديد أماكن المحابس المطلوبة على خط الطرد - هواء – حاجز – مرتد – غسيل[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

ملحوظة : 

ربما أستعين ببعض مشاركات الإخوة فلا يغضب أحد ليكتمل الموضوع 

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] تابعونى --------------------->[/FONT]
*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 مارس 2009)

*الأخ الفاضل جابر كريم الشمري *

* هناك فرق بين cpv وبين pvc*

* cpv - تعنى*

* Corrugated Poly-Vinyl Chloride Pipe *

* وهناك أنواع أخري مثل *

* Reinforced Concrete*
* Pipe - C*

* Non-reinforced Concrete*
* Pipe - D*

* Corrugated and Spiral Ribbed*
* Al-Alloy Pipe - E*

* Corrugated and Spiral Ribbed*
* Steel Pipe - F - K *

* Smooth-Lined Corrugated Plastic Pipe - CPE*

* وإليك هذا المقطع من مواصفات عقد صرف صحي بأمريكا *

* a. Cover, including the pavement structure is defined as the height of fill above the top of the pipe.*

* b. Class E sewer applies when the sewer is beneath the influence of proposed pavement and the depth of cover is 3 feet or less (measured from top of pipe to final grade).*

* c. Roman numerals refer to class of reinforced concrete pipe, AASHTO M 170.*

* d. Arabic numerals refer to the class of nonreinforced concrete pipe, AASHTO M 86.*

* e. Permitted for 12 to 66-inch spiral ribbed and 12 to 18-inch helically corrugated 2 2/3 x ½-inch aluminum alloy pipe only. Minimum cover 3 feet (measured from top of pipe to final grade).*

* f. Permitted for 12 to 84-inch spiral ribbed and 12 to 18-inch helically corrugated 2 2/3 x ½-inch steel pipe only. Minimum cover 3 feet (measured from top of pipe to final grade).*

* g. CPE must conform to AASHTO M 294, Type S polyethylene pipe.*

* h. Permitted only for 36-inch diameter pipe and under for CPE and CPV pipes. Minimum cover 3 feet (measured from top of pipe to final grade).*

* i. Permitted only for 12 to 24-inch diameter CPE and CPV pipes. Refer to the Class B Plastic Pipe Qualified Products List for approved manufacturers and products.*

* j. CPV must conform to AASHTO M 304.*

* k. Refer to Frequently Used Special Provision 03SP402(A).*

* l. Class A sewer applies when the sewer is outside the influence of proposed pavement or is beneath the influence of proposed pavement and the depth of cover is greater than 3 feet, but less than or equal to 10 feet.*
* m. Special design is required for depths of cover greater than 33 feet.*

* وكلمة AASHTO تعنى *

* American Association of State Highway and Transportation Officials*

* أما بالنسبة للمسافة بين المانهولات ففى المدن الأمريكية والأوربية تصل إلى أكثر من ذلك أحيانا *

* وشكرا على إهتمامك ومرورك *

* والله أعلم ، *​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 مارس 2009)

*[FONT=&quot]الرفع المساحى[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]الغرض من عملية الرفع المساحى[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]تحديد الموقع العام للمنطقة [/FONT] - Site layout or map
[FONT=&quot]تحديد حدود المنطقة المطلوب خدمتها حالياً ومستقبلياً[/FONT] 

[FONT=&quot]تحديد مسارات خطوط الصرف الصحى ورفع المناسيب لها[/FONT] - Inverted levels of pipes
 [FONT=&quot]تحديد أهم المعالم الرئيسية والمنشآت العامة وخطوط السكك الحديد والترع والمصارف[/FONT] .
 [FONT=&quot]تحديد عروض الشوارع وحالة المنشآت وإرتفاعاتها[/FONT] 

[FONT=&quot]تحديد مسارات خطوط الطرد من محطة الرفع إلى محطة المعالجة ورفع مناسيبها[/FONT] 



*[FONT=&quot]الدراسات السكانية[/FONT]*


[FONT=&quot]من العوامل الرئيسية فى عملية تصميم شبكات الصرف الصحى هو تحديد عدد[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]السكان المطلوب خدمته بالمشروع ، وكذلك تحديد الكثافة السكانية لمنطقة[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]المشروع[/FONT] 



*[FONT=&quot]التنبؤ بعدد السكان[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]لحساب عدد السكان مستقبلاً فى سنة محددة لمنطقة معينة[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]يتم الحصول على آخر تعداد سكانى للمنطقة موضوع الدراسة وذلك عن طريق الجهاز المركزى للتعبئة والإحصاء أو الجهات الإحصائية [/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]يتم تحديد الفترة الزمنية التصميمية للمشروع ( 30 – 40 ) سنة[/FONT] 
 [FONT=&quot]يتم تحديد معدل النمو السكانى للمنطقة[/FONT] 

[FONT=&quot]يتم تقدير عدد السكان بإفتراض كثافة سكانية حسب إستخدامات الأراضى[/FONT] 


[FONT=&quot]يتم تقسيم المنطقة موضوع الدراسة إلى عدة مناطق حسب إستخدامات الأراضى[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]ويتم تحديد الكثافة السكانية الحالية لكل منطقة وذلك عن طريق الحصر[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]الميدانى[/FONT] 
 [FONT=&quot]يتم تحديد المساحة المستقبلية المتوقعة لكل منطقة[/FONT] 
 [FONT=&quot]يتم الإستعانة بجهات الإحصاء لمعرفة أقصى كثافة سكانية متوقعة فى فترة المشروع [/FONT]



*[FONT=&quot]الحيز العمراني[/FONT]*


[FONT=&quot]حيز عمراني[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]حالي[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]حيز عمراني[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]مستقبلي[/FONT]



*[FONT=&quot]العوامل التى تؤثر على الزيادة السكانية[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]وسائل النقل والمواصلات المتوفرة[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]توافر فرص العمل[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]التوسع فى الخدمات المتاحة من المرافق ووسائل جذب السكان[/FONT] 

 *[FONT=&quot]الإستهلاك والصرف[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]ينقسم الصرف الوارد لشبكة الصرف الصحى إلى[/FONT] 


[FONT=&quot]الصرف الأدمى[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]الصرف الصناعى[/FONT] 

[FONT=&quot]الصرف التجارى والإدارى[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]مياه الأمطار[/FONT] 
 [FONT=&quot]مياه الرشح[/FONT] 

 *[FONT=&quot]حساب الصرف[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]تتطلب عملية تصميم خطوط الصرف الصحى حساب أقصى وأدنى تصرف على مدار[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]اليوم لحساب السرعات والميول المطلوبة للمواسير بحيث تتدفق المياه فى[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]المواسير دون حدوث نحر[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]أو تآكل أو ترسيب للمواسير مما يؤثر على كفاءة شبكة الصرف الصحى[/FONT] 



 *[FONT=&quot]الصرف لكل فرد[/FONT]*


[FONT=&quot]كل فرد تقريبا يستهلك فى المتوسط حوالى 10 – 15 لتر فى اليوم أو تؤخذ قيم الاستهلاك من الجداول العالمية [/FONT]

 *[FONT=&quot]تصرف مياه الأمطار[/FONT]*

 [FONT=&quot]لطريقة الحسابية[/FONT] Qrain = C * I * A [FONT=&quot] حيث[/FONT]

*Qrain* [FONT=&quot]كمية مياه الأمطار التى تصل إلى خط الصرف[/FONT] 
 *I* [FONT=&quot]كثافة سقوط مياه الأمطار مم / ساعة[/FONT] 
 *C*[FONT=&quot] عامل فائض مياه الأمطار ويتوقف على حالة الرصف للشوارع وعلى طبيعة[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]التربة وحالة المنطقة السكنية وتؤخذ قيمة[/FONT] *C* [FONT=&quot]من الجدوال وتكون بالتقريب كالأتى [/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]الأسطح والشوارع المرصوفة جيداً = [/FONT] 0.7 – 0.95

[FONT=&quot]التربة العادية والشوارع الغير مرصوفة = [/FONT]0.1 – 0.2
[FONT=&quot]المناطق السكنية – مستوية = [/FONT]0.3– 0.5
[FONT=&quot]المناطق السكنية [/FONT] - [FONT=&quot]جبلية = [/FONT]0.5 – 0.7
 [FONT=&quot]المناطق الصناعية - صناعات خفيفة[/FONT] = 0.55 – 0.65
 [FONT=&quot]المناطق الصناعية - صناعات ثقيلة = [/FONT]0.60 – 0.80

*[FONT=&quot]الطريقة التقريبية[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]وفى هذه الطريقة يتم اخذ مياه الأمطار كنسبة من التصرف المتوسط للمنطقة 5 – 10[/FONT] % 

 Qrain = ( 5 – 10 ) % Qav 


*[FONT=&quot]تصرف مياه الرشح[/FONT]*


[FONT=&quot]يتوقف تصرف مياه الرشح على حالة التربة ومنسوب المياه الجوفية بالمنطقة[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]ويعتمد على [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]كمية مياة الرشح خلال واحد كيلو متر من خط المواسير لتر/ساعة[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]قطر خط الصرف[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]العمق المتوسط لخط المواسير أسفل منسوب المياه الجوفية[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]فى حالة عدم توفر البيانات تؤخذ كمية مياة الرشح كالأتى [/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]يتم أخذ مياه الرشح كنسبة من التصرف المتوسط للمنطقة حوالى 5 – 10 %[/FONT]


 Qinf = ( 5 – 10 ) % Qav


*[FONT=&quot]التصرف التصميمي [/FONT]*

 *[FONT=&quot]نوجز التصرف التصميمي لتصميم خطوط الإنحدار كما يلى : ـ[/FONT]*


[FONT=&quot]الحد الأقصى لإستهلاك الفرد فى اليوم ولابد من معرفتها فى الصيف والشتاء وأخذ القيم القصوي [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]لابد الأخذ فى الإعتبار أوقات العمل بالنسبة للمصانع وهل المصانع[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]تصرف ليلاً أم نهاراً بحيث يتم أخذ الصرف الصناعى فى الإعتبار طبقاً[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]للوقت التى سيتم صرفه على الشبكة[/FONT] 



 *[FONT=&quot]أسس تصميم شبكة مواسير الإنحدار[/FONT]*


 [FONT=&quot]يتم وضع أسس التصميم[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]لشبكة الصرف الصحي على أساس سرعات التصرفات المختلفة على[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]مدار اليوم بحيث لا تقل السرعة عن حدود معينة فيحدث ترسيب بالخطوط ولا تزيد[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]السرعة عن حدود بحيث يحدث نحر للمواسير[/FONT] 



*[FONT=&quot]المواسير ذات القطر أقل من700 مم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أى أقل من 28 بوصة [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]بدون إضافة مياه أمطار[/FONT]*
 [FONT=&quot]تصمم المواسير على أنها نصف مملوءة والسرعة لا تقل عن 0.6 م/ث[/FONT] 

*[FONT=&quot]بإضافة مياه الأمطار[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]تصمم المواسير على أنها ثلثى مملوءة والسرعة لا تقل عن 0.6 م/ث[/FONT] 

*[FONT=&quot]المواسير ذات القطر من700 مم فأكثر[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بدون إضافة مياه أمطار[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]تصمم المواسير على أنها ثلثي مملوءة والسرعة لا تقل عن 1.0 م/ث[/FONT] 


*[FONT=&quot]بإضافة مياه أمطار[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]تصمم المواسير على أنها ثلاثة أرباع مملوءة والسرعة لا تقل عن 1.0 م/ث[/FONT] 


[FONT=&quot]يراعي ألا تقل السرعة عن 0.6 م/ث[/FONT] .

*[FONT=&quot]وفى جميع الحالات ولجميع أقطار المواسير[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] السرعة لا تزيد عن 1.5 م/ث فى حالة الأرض المنبسطة[/FONT] 



*[FONT=&quot]فى حالة وجود إنحدار فى الأرض[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]يتم زيادة ميول الخطوط بحيث لا تزيد السرعة عن 2.0 م/ث[/FONT] 

*[FONT=&quot]فى حالة الأرض شديدة الإنحدار [/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]السرعة لا تزيد عن 3.0 م/ث[/FONT] 


[FONT=&quot]ويمكن فى حالة الأرض المنحدرة والأرض شديدة الإنحدار إنشاء خطوط الصرف بهدارات للتغلب على الميول والتحكم فى السرعة[/FONT] 


تابعونى -------------------->
​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (20 مارس 2009)

*إليكم هذا الجدول البسيط فى تحويل الوحدات




​*​​


----------



## احمد حماد سليمان (20 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا
ياريت ياباشمهندس ان تضيف موسعة عن الغازات الطبية وطرق توليدها وبالتحديد محطات توليد الاكسجين ؟؟؟؟؟
اكون ممنون لكم بشكل كبير وبالمناسبة انتظر على نار موضوع معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي وشرح تفصيلي عن محطات r.o بشكل عام


----------



## خالد العسيلي (21 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (24 مارس 2009)

*شرح أعمق*

أعتقد أن المقاطع الأخيرة كانت مبهمة نوعا ما ، لذلك سنقولها بطريقة أكثر عمقا وإيضاحا ، أى إعادة بطريقة أفضل
-----------------------------------------------------



------------------------------------------------------------



--------------------------------------------------------



---------------------------------------------------------



--------------------------------------------------------



----------------------------------------------------------



---------------------------------------------------------



---------------------------------------------------



------------------------------------------------------



-------------------------------------------------------------



-----------------------------------------------------------
تابعونى​


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (25 مارس 2009)

موضوع مهم الرجاء الاستمرار بطرح الاجزاء الاخرى منه مع التقدير


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (25 مارس 2009)

*تابع كميات المياة المستهلة ثم تصريف مياة السيول والمطر*

تابع كميات المياة المستهلكة ، ثم تصريف مياة السيول والمطر




--------------------------------------------------



-----------------------------------------------------



-----------------------------------------------------



---------------------------------------------------



-------------------------------------------



------------------------------------------------



--------------------------------------------------



------------------------------------



---------------------------------------------



------------------------------------------------

 تابعونى​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (2 أبريل 2009)

*متابعة*

21



--------------------------------------------------------------------------
22



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
23



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
24



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
25



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
26



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
27



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
28



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
29



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
30



-----------------------------------------------------
تابعونى
​


----------



## م\محمدسلطان (4 أبريل 2009)

_جزاكم الله عنا خيرا
*موضوع مهم الرجاء الاستمرار بطرح الاجزاء الاخرى منه مع التقدير*​_


----------



## amr fathy (5 أبريل 2009)

باراك الله فيك............


----------



## alaa eldin farag (6 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمدغزالى (6 أبريل 2009)

فعلا لا استطيع الا ان اقول جزاك الله خيرا يا باشا ياكبير ارجو ان تفيدنا فى مجال التحليه


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (9 أبريل 2009)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
32



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
33



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
34



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
35



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
36



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
37



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
38



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
39



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
40


​


----------



## على عنبه (11 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
ولكن كيف احسب السرعه والقطر لانبوب نصف مملوء
وشكرا


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (27 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©


----------



## noormanal (28 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أود أن أشكر المهندس مصطفى الوكيل على المعلومات القيمة وعلى وجهوده جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

مع فائق احترامي وتقديري


----------



## س عبد الخالق (27 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا شكرا جزيلا شكرا جزيلا شكرا جزيلا


----------



## فراس بشناق (24 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لكم على هذه المعلومات فهي مرتبه ومتناسقه


----------



## نور محمد علي (14 يوليو 2009)

تعجز الكلمات عن وصفك ووصف جهدك الكبير ولكن جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك وننتظر منك المزيد اخوي اتمنى ان تعلمني مما علمك الله كيف استطيع ان اصمم الصرف الصحي لمبنى بالتفصيل الممل من طقطق للسلام عليكم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## kh_afifi2000 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## kh_afifi2000 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

يل سلام لو كان هناك مثال بالرسومات والتصميم لمشروع تم تنفيذه As Built


----------



## massalma (10 يناير 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير يا ابن الاصوووووووول وننتظر منك المزيد ويا ريت لو تنظم هذه المعلومات في ملق وورد او Pdf


----------



## loveallah_88 (2 فبراير 2010)

ماشاء الله اللهم بارك 

جزاكم الله خيرا 

كنت محتاجة كمان ازاى اى مدينة جديدة زى العاشر من رمضان نمدها بالمياه والصرف 

اللوحات تبقى عاملة ازاى بتاع السيستم


----------



## alfatlee (7 فبراير 2010)

شكراً لكم يا اخوتنا الكرام
الحقيقة انا شدني العنوان لانه يتكلم على محطات المعالجة
لكن لا شيء مذطور على تصميم محطات المعالجة
ممكن ان تزودونا بمعلومات حول هذا الموضوع
وخصوصاً reactivated sludge and SBR sewage treatment plants


----------



## amr3223 (25 فبراير 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أود أن أشكر المهندس مصطفى الوكيل على المعلومات القيمة وعلى وجهوده جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

مع فائق احترامي وتقديري*​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (11 مارس 2010)

*Drainage Systems*

كتاب 
Drainage Systems​


----------



## as3ate (3 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا و في انتظار المزيد


----------



## مهندس أحمد باشا (6 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## السيدعبدالمجيد (6 مايو 2010)

حقا تعجز الكلمات عن ان اشكرك على ما قدمت


----------



## amrhawash (6 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور ياهندسة
لااله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## amrhawash (6 مايو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا و في انتظار المزيد*​


----------



## amrhawash (6 مايو 2010)

يارب لك الحمد كما ينبغى لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (6 مايو 2010)

انا ايضا شدني الموضوع وخصوصا عند ذكر محطات المعالجه بس لم اجد عنها شئ اتمني م مصطفي ان تضع معلومات عن الروافع والتنقيه


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (6 مايو 2010)

*محطات معالجه مياه الصرف الصحي*

يعد اذنك م محمد اضع هذا الموضوع لعله يفيد من يحتاج لمحطات المعالجه

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t158934.html


----------



## sa'ad76 (20 مايو 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع المهم والمعلومات القيمة وطريقة العرض البسيطة :
سؤالى هو يتعلق بشبكات الـ perforated هل من الممكن ان يتخللها observation manhole وما هي مواصفات تلك المناهل ان وجدت وتحديدا اكبر عمق يمكن ان ينفذ لمثل هذة الشبكات .
الامر الاخر هل تحتاج مثل هذة الانظمة لـ maintenance manhole كونها تكون مغلفة بفلاتر ذات مواصفات خاصة لترشيح المياة و basecorse .
وشكرا لاهتمامكم


----------



## مهندس :وحيدعلى (9 يونيو 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©*​


----------



## محمد حمدي محمود (16 يونيو 2010)

مشكور والله مشكور والله مشكور والله مشكور والله مشكور والله مشكور والله مشكور والله مشكور والله مشكور والله مشكور والله مشكور والله مشكور والله مشكور والله مشكور والله مشكور والله مشكور والله مشكور والله مشكور والله مشكور والله


----------



## mausa (20 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م/ أبو أحمد (28 أكتوبر 2010)

أعتقد أن المهندس / مصطفى الوكيل لا يزال بيننا

لذلك نأمل منه إستكمال باقى عناصر هذا الموضوع الهام

كما نطمع فى كرم ونبل أخلاقه بإعادة رفع الصور

التى إختفت من مشاركاته .. وهى غير قليلة..

جزاكم الله خيرا .. ونفع الله بكم وبعلمكم

==============================


----------



## اي واحد (17 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع ممتاز جدا اتمنى له الاستمرار


----------



## ايمن حسين (13 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## e_ m (27 فبراير 2011)

هل هناك ميول محده لكل قطر فمثلا قطر 200 اقل ميول 5.16 واكثر ميول67 هذه القيم من الالف هل هذا الكلام صحيح ام لا؟
ارجو الرد وانا كان موجود ارجو من يعطينى ذلك الجدول


----------



## م باعباد (15 أكتوبر 2011)

تسلم اخي


----------



## سعيد معمل (15 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على هذا التوضيح


----------



## سمعان79 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع ممتاز جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس مصطفي 
وكل عام وانت والاخوه الاعضاء والمشرفين علي الموقع بخير.


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (6 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم استاذنا المهندس مصطفي الوكيل 
مجهود اكثر من رائع ككل مواضيعك 
اتمني لو تم تجميع كل البنود في فايل و يتم ارفاقه كتلة واحدة يمكن الرجوع اليها 
جزاكم الله خيرا و بسط لكم من نعمة العلم و حرفية صياغته ما يجعل اعمالكم في ميزان حسناتكم 
فخور بكم


----------



## deyaaj (17 فبراير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررر اخي


----------

